# Borderline Ovulation



## sweetcupcake (Jul 29, 2012)

Well my first round 50mg clomid didn't make me ovulate.
On 2nd round now of 100mg and also 1500mg metformin. Good results from the scan. found a 26mm folicle on CD13. My 21day bloods though have a borderline ovulation result...
Docs want to keep me on 100mg for the next round and said I don't need a scan this time as they were happy with last one. Fingers crossed I def ovulate this time  I'm very aware that I'm running out of goes. Think I get 6 rounds.

Good luck all xxx


----------



## staypositive xx (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi sweetcupcake! Thats brilliant news from your scan least you know its done what it is supposed to do! I know how hard it can be.. I am now on my 5th round..I ovulated on 50mg but havent since just a pain the **** as nothing is ever constant lol.This will be my last round at 150mg then if that doesnt work i will be going to injections we will get there hun stay strong and lots of luck to you xxxxx


----------



## sweetcupcake (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks so much. Good luck to you too hun. Fingers crossed this is the one for you xxx


----------



## butterfly15 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi Girls,
Hope you don't mind me joining in, I am new to this site.

We have been TTC for 2 years, I was ovulating on my own and DH sperm all ok.  I was put on Clomid in November and took it day 2-6, had hot flushes and then mid cycle terrible cramps and bloating but I didn't have AF at all in December apart from a little spotting on day 34. No scans or blood tests as was told to do it on second cycle. So I did two HPT and called the doctors and they did two blood tests over a two week period and all negative, doctor told me to wait until I have my next AF before taking the next round of Clomid.  AF finally came a month late this week so have just started my second cycle.  I have a scan booked for mid cycle and a day 21 blood test to do so I will know if I am ovulationg this time.  I thought Clomid was supposed to encourage ovulaton not stop it, but I guess everyone is different.


----------

